# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Apple `IPAD`

## Shpirt Njeriu

Meqe Apple konfirmoi qe ka nxjerre teknologjine e re qe quhet `IPAD`

Ja dhe nje foto e  Steve Jobs mbreme duke treguar ipad

Si mendoni me kete teknologji nga Apple?

----------


## mesia4ever

Shume e mire, veq kjo firme i ka gjerat shtrejte shume...

----------


## USA NR1

Shume e mire dhe e lehte 680 gram 
3G  - 530 $

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Lap top versioni touch top.

----------


## Cold Fusion

Nje cmenduri e radhes per te cmendur me shume te cmendurit e Apple. Cdo produkt i Apple kushton, por gjithmon me i miri ne treg kushton. Bashkimi i 3G Mobile me LPT duket si gje e mrekullueshme, te shikojm kur te dali ne treg. 64 GB - 830$, duke pare qe ka mbi 120 mije funksione, nuk te tremb cmimi po perdorimi, a do te arrish ndonjehere ti fusesh ne funksion... :buzeqeshje:  Good job Mr. Steve Jobs.

----------


## number

dështimet e inovacionit më të ri të Apple përfshijnë vetë emrin "iPad," bashkë me dështimet estetike, dhe paaftësinë e saj për të punuar në aplikacione të shumta në të njëjtën kohë, mungesa e një aparat fotografik, tastiera pa multi-touch, mungesa e një porti për HD video, mungesa e mbështetjes për Adobe Flash, si dhe nevojën për të lidhur me kamerë përmes adapterit
më interesant është ku për iPad thuhet se është si të jetosh me prindërit tuaj - nuk ka shumë gjëra që ju do të mund ti bënit...

----------


## geezer

definitivisht kjo firm eshte  shum e shtrejt

----------


## Uke Topalli

iPad eshte iPhone i redimenzionuar. Te gjitha mangesite e iPhone jane prezente edhe ne kete produkt (multitasking, rezolucioni i dobet etj). Siaps menidmit tim ky produkt do te jet me superior:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/05/l...d-impressions/

----------


## benseven11

Qellimisht eshte evituar dizenjimi multitasking.Procesori eshte shume i dobet 1ghz.Te perdoresh multitasking rrezikohet qe ipad te pesoje krash nga nxehtesia brenda.
Ky produkt ka vlere me shume per te lexuar libra,gazeta dhe derguar ndonje email,kaq.
Rezolucioni eshte i dobet,produkte koti dhe te shtrenjta.
Desktop PC eshte "the king".HD video mund te mbaje dhe shfaqe ndonje klip te shkurter,per te pare film HD 1 ore e me teper harroje,nuk e mban procesori te ngarkese.(gjera te tlla kerkojne shume memorje dhe videokarte,chipsat grafike jane akoma ne nje nivel medioker per cilesi video).
Mund te shohesh video ne youtube ku shumica e tyre jane cilesi e dobet ne rezolucion.Adobe flash nuk eshte futur.Perderisa perdoret browser
safari,nuk ka nevoje te perdoret adobe flash/shockwave per te pare video,pasi ky browser suporton html5 dhe shikimi i videove behet pa problem,pa pasur te instaluar adobe flashin..

----------


## autotune

iPad shpikja e radhes, Versioni i par i llojit te vet nga Apple. 
Kam prit hardwer me te fuqishem dhe nje Kamera dhe USB dalje, por kur kam parasysh kohen e iPhone gjenerates se par ateher sme habit fakti qe me Versionet e reja dot plocohen edhe ato me te kerkuarat. Flash esht problem softwerik dhe kjo besoj qe dot zgjedhet ne Versionin 4 nese arrin Apple marveshjen me Flash, Multitasking esht zgjidh si shum zgjidhje tjera me Jailbroken ne iPhone dhe punon per mrekulli dhe besoj qe edhe kjo nuk do te ti zgjas shum edhe ne iPad, Mua me vjen vetem nje gje mir qe Apple ka vendos nje sisitem te njejt edhe ne iPad dhe mundesit per manovrime jan te mdhaja.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ...Adobe flash nuk eshte futur.Perderisa perdoret browser safari,nuk ka nevoje te perdoret adobe flash/shockwave per te pare video,pasi ky browser suporton html5 dhe shikimi i videove behet pa problem,pa pasur te instaluar adobe flashin...


Apple eshte duke e shkateruar HTML5, perkunder krejt tjereve Apple nuk pranon qe "default codec" (besoj se perkthimi adekuat do te ishte (dekoduesi bazik) te jene Ogg Theora dhe Ogg Vorbis per "Video" tag (<video>). Apple insiston qe kjo te jet H.264. Ku eshte dallimi? 

Perderisa Ogg eshte free ( as in beer and in freedom) H.264 eshte edhe i mbyllur edhe me pagese ... bile deri tek shikuesi (konsumuesi) i videos. Mos u mashtroni duke menduar se Apple e ka interesin e konsumatorit si prioritet.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> ... Flash esht problem softwerik dhe kjo besoj qe dot zgjedhet ne Versionin 4 nese arrin Apple marveshjen me Flash, Multitasking esht zgjidh si shum zgjidhje tjera me Jailbroken ne iPhone dhe punon per mrekulli dhe besoj qe edhe kjo nuk do te ti zgjas shum edhe ne iPad, Mua me vjen vetem nje gje mir qe Apple ka vendos nje sisitem te njejt edhe ne iPad dhe mundesit per manovrime jan te mdhaja.


Qysh mundesh me e lavdue dhe me sygjerue "jailbreak", procesin i cili e nullifikon garancionin dhe ndihmesen teknike dhe i cili duhet te perseritet cdo here qe Apple te publikoj "updates". Multitasking nuk eshte nje tipare per te cilin do te duhej te thyhet sistemi operativ.  

A mundesh me kjartesu fjaline e pare?




> iPad shpikja e radhes, Versioni i par i llojit te vet nga Apple ..

----------


## autotune

Ty met lan shkon deri aty sa ta hargjosh krejt sapunin. Ashtu si thua ti dhe ska tjeter.
NUk pot flas pastegoogle por pot flas pervoj...
E lavdoj sepse esht per te lavduar esht diqka e re nga Apple dhe pak a shum e pritur. I ka edhe mangesit e veta sepse edhe thjesht esht ne versionin e par dhe  asniher un nuk shkoj krejt kunder apo krejt pro, prej dallim  teje qe vetem mundohesh me vjell me ata 4 virusat e tu kunder 4 miljon virusave allawindowsit.

Jailbreak esht nje milijon e nje arsye se pse duhet te jetoj (pun e madhe garancioni).Te them me plot gojen kam pas mas pakti 100 iPhones qe kam ber ket proces dhe vetem nje me esht thyer nga pa kujdesia ime. Por se heq kompelt arsyen e garancionit edhe pse me nje restore kthehet gjithqka ashtu siq ka qen me heret.  Me thuaj qfar humbem ketu :djall i fshehur: 
*Kjo esht per perdorus te avancuar nuk esht per noobs*(nuk mundem asnje her me besu se edhe vet ata nga apple nuk kan JB iPhone)dhe ai qe e ka provuar sigurisht e ka kuptuar se iphone pa JB esht shum i vetmuar. Dhe sa te mendosh ende per legalitet dhe ilegalitet ne JB Kujtoje se Softweri per Iphone/iPad nuk kushton esht Free!!

----------


## benseven11

> Apple eshte duke e shkateruar HTML5, perkunder krejt tjereve Apple nuk pranon qe "default codec" (besoj se perkthimi adekuat do te ishte (dekoduesi bazik) te jene Ogg Theora dhe Ogg Vorbis per "Video" tag (<video>). Apple insiston qe kjo te jet H.264. Ku eshte dallimi? 
> 
> Perderisa Ogg eshte free ( as in beer and in freedom) H.264 eshte edhe i mbyllur edhe me pagese ... bile deri tek shikuesi (konsumuesi) i videos. Mos u mashtroni duke menduar se Apple e ka interesin e konsumatorit si prioritet.


Edhe sikur te futej adobe flash player ai do ti bente krash Ipadit pasi eshte shume intensiv ngarkon shume memorjen dhe rendon procesorin.Plus kesaj Apples do ti duhej te paguante adoben,miljona dollare per futjen e adobe flash player ne ipad,qe rrit koston e prodhimit te ipadit...Kosto e larte e prodhimit ben qe fitimi i apple te mos jete shume i larte per nje ipad te shitur.Per mekanizma portative si Ipad,, flash playeri ne kete gjendje qe eshte nuk shkon,nuk i pershtatet.Adobe duhet ta ripunoje flash playerin qe te jete me i lehte kur punon,me fleksibel,me i shpejte dhe te siguroje kompatibilitet te mire me platformat e tjera jo windows.
Eshte perdorur H264 per dy arsye.
E para eshte kodek qe apple e ka perdorur me pare, e ka blere te drejten per ta futur kete kodek ne produktet e veta ,si  quick time dhe ka dhene prova per cilesi te larte figure..me kete kodec realizohet cilesi e larte video edhe me shkalle te ulet bitrate,qe do te thote madhesi relativisht te vogla skedaresh video qe mund te mbahen ne pajisje portable te apple dhe mund te percillen patel ne rrjete 3g ne kohe te shkurter.
Videot e krijuara me H264 kane cilesi figure dhe skedaret nuk dalin te medhenj,pasi bitrate nuk eshte e larte.
Nqs Apple do te perdorte kodeksa ogg theora,ogg vorbis atehere i duhet te paguaj,fondacionin/grupin/institucionin qe i kane krijuar keto kodeksa.Kjo rrit koston e Ipadit,dmth rrit cmimin.Ogg vorbis apo theora mund te thone qe jane falas,por jane falas,kur ato NUK perdoren per qellime biznesi,per perfitim.Te gjitha kodeksat falas kane nje licence qe jep kushtet e perdorimit,kur eshte falas dhe kur jo,ne varesi te perdorimt te kodeksit.Te futesh ate kodeks ne miljona Ipad,nuk eshte me falas.
Nuk eshte problemi cila eshte free dhe cila eshte me pagese,por cilesia e kodekut.Cilesi kodeku do te thote cilesi figure dhe shkalle e mire kompresimi.
Ne browserin safari te veten apple perdor video te krijuara me kodek H264.Perderisa videot e shfaqura jane me kete kodek atehere edhe te video tag te kodi i faqes do futet ne videotag H264  dhe jo theora,ka llogjike,video tag do reflektoje se cili kodek perdoret(H264).Nuk mund te fuse  ne browser  kodek theora pasi duhet te paguaje kur kodeku futet ne produkte komerciale.Nuk ka te drejte ta perdore  pa paguar.

----------


## FierAkja143

> dështimet e inovacionit më të ri të Apple përfshijnë vetë emrin "iPad," bashkë me dështimet estetike, dhe paaftësinë e saj për të punuar në aplikacione të shumta në të njëjtën kohë, *mungesa e një aparat fotografik*, tastiera pa multi-touch, mungesa e një porti për HD video, mungesa e mbështetjes për  Adobe Flash, si dhe nevojën për të lidhur me kamerë përmes adapterit
> më interesant është ku për iPad thuhet se është si të jetosh me prindërit tuaj - nuk ka shumë gjëra që ju do të mund ti bënit...


Po shume dakort.  Gjithashtu paaftesia qe te laj/thaj rroba do ndikoj negativisht ne suksesin e ktij produkti..

iPad per mendimin tim eshte thjesht nje produkt per qejf.  Dihet qe nuk eshte bere per te zvendesuar laptop.  Shume njerez do ta blejn thjesht per aftesin qe ka per te lexuar (gje e mire per te lexuar libra ne dark pa mbajtur driten ndezur apo ne mengjes per te lexuar gazeten duke pire nje kafe ne ballkon apo ne subway) pastaj ka shume nga ata qe ju pelqejn shume elektroniket dhe thjesht do ta blejn per qef se kan extra $.

----------


## number

Apple eshte lluks

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Ty met lan shkon deri aty sa ta hargjosh krejt sapunin. Ashtu si thua ti dhe ska tjeter.
> NUk pot flas pastegoogle por pot flas pervoj...
> E lavdoj sepse esht per te lavduar esht diqka e re nga Apple dhe pak a shum e pritur.


Une u permbajta prej komenteve personale edhe pse kurdo qe ti shkruan ndonje send eshte me te vertet nje avanture e vecante per te kuptuar se cfar mundohesh te thuash. Pervec kesaj, gjeja me qesharake eshte se ti mundohesh me e prezentu vehten si Prishtinas  :pa dhembe:  ...

Ti e rekomandon nje procedure (Jailbreak) e cila eshte e kundershtuar nga Apple, prodhuesi i pajisjes, thjesht per te mundesuar multitasking. Kjo mjafton, nuk ke nevoj te na bindesh se ne cfar mase je injorant qe pretendon te di ndonje send. Ajo cfar nuk kuptova une eshte se a eshte iPad produkti i pare i ketij lloji qe e ka prodhuar Apple, apo eshte produkti i pare i ketij lloji ne pergjithesi.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Eshte perdorur H264 per dy arsye.
> E para eshte kodek qe apple e ka perdorur me pare, e ka blere te drejten per ta futur kete kodek ne produktet e veta ,si  quick time dhe ka dhene prova per cilesi te larte figure..me kete kodec realizohet cilesi e larte video edhe me shkalle te ulet bitrate,qe do te thote madhesi relativisht te vogla skedaresh video qe mund te mbahen ne pajisje portable te apple dhe mund te percillen patel ne rrjete 3g ne kohe te shkurter.
> Videot e krijuara me H264 kane cilesi figure dhe skedaret nuk dalin te medhenj,pasi bitrate nuk eshte e larte.


Ne lidhje me kete nuk kam kurfar problemi. Pra Apple e ka blere kahere dhe kualiteti eshte bukur i mire




> Nqs Apple do te perdorte kodeksa ogg theora,ogg vorbis atehere i duhet te paguaj,fondacionin/grupin/institucionin qe i kane krijuar keto kodeksa.Kjo rrit koston e Ipadit,dmth rrit cmimin.Ogg vorbis apo theora mund te thone qe jane falas,por jane falas,kur ato NUK perdoren per qellime biznesi,per perfitim.Te gjitha kodeksat falas kane nje licence qe jep kushtet e perdorimit,kur eshte falas dhe kur jo,ne varesi te perdorimt te kodeksit.Te futesh ate kodeks ne miljona Ipad,nuk eshte me falas.


Edhe pse zakonisht kur poston te pakten tenton te informohesh, si duket kesaj here nuk paske patur kohe ose interesim. Nga FAQ te Ogg:




> Q. What is the license for Theora?
> Theora (and all associated technologies released by the Xiph.org Foundation) is released to the public via a BSD-style license. It is completely free for commercial or noncommercial use. That means that commercial developers may independently write Theora software which is compatible with the specification for no charge and without restrictions of any kind.


Pra besoj se do te pajtohesh qe nga aspekti i perdorimit dhe distribucionit Ogg eshte plotesisht i lire (licenca ne perdorim eshte BSD, te kisha sygjeruar te lexosh per kete licence qe eshte edhe me liberale se GPL3 ose GPL2 te cilat perdoren ne shumicen e shperndarjeve te Linux 





> Nuk eshte problemi cila eshte free dhe cila eshte me pagese,por cilesia e kodekut.Cilesi kodeku do te thote cilesi figure dhe shkalle e mire kompresimi.
> Ne browserin safari te veten apple perdor video te krijuara me kodek H264.Perderisa videot e shfaqura jane me kete kodek atehere edhe te video tag te kodi i faqes do futet ne videotag H264  dhe jo theora,ka llogjike,video tag do reflektoje se cili kodek perdoret(H264).


Shum ka lidhje se cili kodek perdoret. Fjala eshte per tentim te percaktimit te standardid te ri HTML5, ne kete standard ose do te percaktohet standardi per videocodec ose jo. 

1. Nese po atehere ai standard *duhet*  te jet *free*. Web nuk duhet te perdoret si mjet per monopolizim, bila asnje segment i tij nuk duhet te perdoret ne kete menyre. Perndryshe do te kesh privatizimin e web-it.

2. Nese jo atehere lirisht haroji <video> si pjese te standardid pasi qe do tja lesh prodhuesve qe te zgjedhin se cfar codeci do te perdorin qe do te sjell deri tek laramia e implementimeve, qe eshte kontradiktore me qellimet e standardit

Sa i perket kualitetit, kjo shum lehte dhe shum shpejt do te tejkalohej me nje investim modest te kohes dhe resurseve. 

Si perfundim ja nje citim i nje faqeje pro-Apple:




> However, hardware makers like Apple and Nokia are opposed to HTML 5 being tied to Ogg Theora for a number of more practical reasons. First, the cost of licensing H.264 isn't significant to these companies in the way it is to smaller software developers, and particularly the browser vendors who hope to distribute their software for free.


Besoj se kjo fjali e spjegon bukur mire motivacionin e vertete.

----------


## autotune

Defenitivisht ti je nje totall lluzeman dhe me keto qe shkruan vetem se po deshmohesh edhe ma shum.
Nuk edi se cfar dreqi te jepet me shkru per apple kur po deshmohesh qe asnje produkt nga apple as ne dor nuk e ke pas dhe me nga dy tre reshta qe lexon naper google vjen bon paste ketu, dhe kjo esht qudia e qudirave.  ti mu pom tregon qka quajm apple e qka jailbreak.... o luli o looooli... shko meru me ata 4 virusat e apple's se vetem se sja kam fut me qajt me lot nga prallat e tua lmfa0O...
Haroje multitasking se ajo esht gjeja me e thjesht besom, ska 3 vite qe esht dal ky sisitem ne qarkullim dhe kalon miljonishn e programeve qe jan per shkarkim nga itunes. Un nuk di qfar te debatoj me ty kur perovja jote osht zeroapple.
Qefi jot esht te kapemi per nje kokrre gruri dhe te pasterizojm fjal nga anglishtja ne  shqip ketu ne forum dhe gjith her ne at mnyren ma kaloj ja kalova, hej kuptoje qe ne forum nuk i intereson askujt se kush po din me mir e me pak, nuk esht ne gar ky forum por shprehje mendimesh dhe jo injorimesh.

iPhone/iPad nuk e kuptojn fjalen virus nuk e kuptojn fjalen crash e as error.. ..jan shum te thjesht vetem plug and play... dhe jan shum shum te qendrueshum ne qdo pikpamje por un nuk jam fajtor qe verberia e jote infinite me arsye qe i din vetem ti, jep shembuj teper palidhje. Lejoja kohes lejoja  shfrytezuesit te shpaloj pervojen e tij ndaj iphone/ipad ketu ne forum te lutem dhe mos u mer me kotsira sepse ska asgje perfekte ketu.

Shum i urrej komentet personale por ti je aj qe me ngacmon gjith her edhe pse te kam than mos mi lexo postet mos me repliko, shum thjesht bre injorom ne qdo aspket, ti rruges tane une rruges teme sepse ska asni shanc me ra me nje goj asnjeher sepse injoranca jote ka kaluar tash me edhe ne semundje.Ishalla bon ma mir.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Kadal bre papak, mos u nxej kshtu  :buzeqeshje:  ... ti e din qe edhe ashtu eshte veshtire me i kuptu postimet tua,  po kur nxehesh po bahet gadi e pamundur me "make sense". Je duke shkru si "apple fanboy" tipik, pa kurfar argumenti ne lidhje me temen (tiparet, specifikat, te mirat, dhe te keqiat e iPad dhe te Apple)  

Ne *asnje*  , (qe edhe keshtu) asnje postim qe e ke shkruar si pergjigje ne postimin tim, *asnjehere* nuk ke shkruar dicka qe eshte e vlefshme to lexohet. Asnje fakt, asnje citim te burimeve interesante dhe relevante, *asgje*. Kjo nuk do te duhej te ishte cudi nese kihet parasysh se ty te mungon pregatitja profesionale (ne kete fushe, e jo ne ruajtjen e lopeve  :pa dhembe:  ). 

Vlerat tua morale, edhe nese ekzistojne, jane tejet te dyshimta. Kjo shihet kjarte nga rekomandimet tua. Se fundi, neqoftese une e urrej kaq forte apple a nuk ta merr mendja se se pari jam njfotue detajisht me produktet dhe praksat e tyre?? Njeriu nuk zhvillon preferenca te forta vetem per pike te qejfit, por si rezultat te analizave dhe  eksperiencave. 




> dhe kalon miljonishn e programeve qe jan per shkarkim nga itunes


ketu ke gabu pak apo jo? (gjeje vet gabimin)

Shum mire e ke verejtur ne fund se nuk ekziston asnje mundesi qe une dhe ti te pajtohemi per ckado ne lidhje me apple (te pakten, kete po e sypozoj se ke dashur te thuash). Nuk ekziston as mundesia teorike qe une te pajtohem me nje injorant dhe pretendues sikur ti, nje papak i cili deri dje ka qene coban ne livadhet rreth Prishtines e tash i ka mesuar disa terme "cool" dhe mendon se pernjehere eshte bere i dijshem. Jo ore,... duduk ke qene, ...ahmak je bere  :u shkriva:

----------

